# P. Tchaikovsky - Pas de Deux ('The Nutcracker')



## HansZimmer (11 mo ago)

For the Talkclassical best videogame soundtrack award we are voting the first track of the competition: https://www.talkclassical.com/74817-legend-zelda-main-theme.html

In this other thread, we will vote this other piece of Tchaikovsky.


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

I voted "quite bad" - way too sweet for my musical taste.


----------



## mbhaub (Dec 2, 2016)

This is composing genius: who else could take a simple descending major scale and make it sound so grand and thrilling? I've conducted this many times, in the full ballet and at pops concerts and it's a scorcher - never fails to elicit strong emotions from both orchestra and audience (and conductor!).


----------



## BachIsBest (Feb 17, 2018)

It's a lovely piece of music on its own, but it is hard to judge it as just music since my listening is inevitable coloured by the ballet; I voted excellent. When choreographed and danced well it's one of my favourite moments in all of classical music.


----------

